# Best headlight bulb OTHER THEN HID



## VikingClaus (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm replacing my headlight and fog light buld on my 01 jetta VR6. I believe they are H7s not certain .. but whats the best bulb for my bux? I'm looking for a blue bright look. My car has blue color and I had the Hyper White blue turn signals already they look sweet. Whats the best out there?
Thanks!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Best headlight bulb OTHER THEN HID (VikingClaus)*

So, I'll start with my "best" question.

_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_What's your criteria for "best"?
- Long life?
- Most low beam light output?
- Most high beam light output?
- Prettiest color?
- Most efficient?
- Lowest price?


So it looks like you want prettiest color and lowest price. Your Jetta should use a 9007 bulb for the high/low beam. You could try Sylvania Silverstars but they are fairly expensive - and they may not be "bright blue" enough for your taste. I'd suggest just going to an auto parts store and pick some blue tinted bulb that you like. Avoid anything but the standard 55/65watt bulbs. The darker the tint the "bluer" the light will be - and the less the light output and efficiency.


----------



## steve_o1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hella H5 xenon blue
This is a great bulb. I was looking for the blue tint as well, but not too much. This has a very high output along with a blue/white tint.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Best headlight bulb OTHER THEN HID (steve_o1)*

I assume that you mean HB5 since the Jetta uses 9007 bulbs.
I'd still recommend staying away from overwattage 9007 bulbs.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Best headlight bulb OTHER THEN HID (VikingClaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VikingClaus* »_I'm replacing my headlight and fog light buld on my 01 jetta VR6. I believe they are H7s not certain .. but whats the best bulb for my bux? I'm looking for a blue bright look. My car has blue color and I had the Hyper White blue turn signals already they look sweet. Whats the best out there?
Thanks! 


given the age of the car... you probably have some pretty heavy degradation of the lens (yellow lens).
Best bet is to upgrade to the European assemblies which has an improved pattern, using H4 bulbs.


----------



## 01gtiturbo (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Best headlight bulb OTHER THEN HID (GT17V)*

I had silverstars in my gti until they blew out, now i have the silverstar ultras....they look great, i heard that PIAA makes some nice bulbs too but i personally dont have any experience with them.


----------



## LC5P_GLX (Jul 4, 2001)

*Re: Best headlight bulb OTHER THEN HID (01gtiturbo)*

I've always ran Eurolite Xenon Plasma's in H4's (smoled e-codes) and now in H7's (FK's). They're relayed, and I've never ever had a problem!


----------



## WhiteJetta89 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Best headlight bulb OTHER THEN HID (LC5P_GLX)*

^ what lights are those and where can i get them?


----------

